# anybody out there



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

hello hello hello :laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

jvegas said:


> hello hello hello :laughing:



I hear 'ya brother! Throw me a rope! I got pulled down into this bottomless pit and can't get out:laughing:.

There were five other guys with me...think they were plumber...and...and...the Site demanded a blood sacrifice and ATE THEM!!:001_unsure:

Help me please!


----------

